
The AI Cold War That Threatens US All - ishikawa
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-cold-war-china-could-doom-us-all/
======
Dahoon
> _" [Twitter] “the free speech wing of the free speech party”; Facebook
> wanted to make the world more open and connected; Google, cofounded by a
> refugee from the Soviet Union, wanted to organize the world’s information
> and make it accessible to all."_

Try saying those things with a straight face.

Oh and that picture? Surveillance cameras and Big brother watching in the
China picture? That is hilarious from a US media site. China would love to
have half the surveillance capabilities the US got.

